# Arkaim Fuzz footswitch wiring?



## knobToucher (Feb 27, 2019)

Sorry I already posted this question on the forum but we lost all our posts so I'll ask again..

Could you please tell me how to wire the 2nd footswitch again?


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2019)

Sorry for the crude drawing.


----------



## knobToucher (Feb 28, 2019)

Robert said:


> Sorry for the crude drawing.
> 
> View attachment 134


Thank you very much, no apology required this is perfect


----------



## Kelmark1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> Sorry for the crude drawing.
> 
> View attachment 134


hi , thanks for posting this, how are the bottom right holes wired? Is it in/ground/switch/out the way you normally do?

Also the the 2pdt switch a on/on or a on/off/on?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Robert (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes the right footswitch is the standard bypass wiring.

DPDT is an ON/OFF/ON.


----------



## knobToucher (Mar 3, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> hi , thanks for posting this, how are the bottom right holes wired? Is it in/ground/switch/out the way you normally do?
> 
> Also the the 2pdt switch a on/on or a on/off/on?
> 
> ...


The right FS is wired as usual, not sure about the switch.. I'll look at mine when I get home and get back to you.

Edit: sorry, didn't realise you had a reply already  disregard


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh dang, thank you for both of these-  I've been waiting for docs for a looong time.  Now I can finished this up


----------



## thedwest (Apr 3, 2019)

So based on the comments above, would this be the correct wiring for the Arkaim?


----------



## knobToucher (Apr 3, 2019)

N


thedwest said:


> So based on the comments above, would this be the correct wiring for the Arkaim?
> View attachment 308


not quite, with your footswitch on the right.. the middle lugs on the left and right go directly to your input/output's positive tabs and those points at the top of the PCB are your ground/negative for the in/out jacks. Hope I explained that ok.

Edit: just realised that's probably what you meant in the first place but just making sure


----------



## thedwest (Apr 3, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> N
> 
> not quite, with your footswitch on the right.. the middle lugs on the left and right go directly to your input/output's positive tabs and those points at the top of the PCB are your ground/negative for the in/out jacks. Hope I explained that ok.
> 
> Edit: just realised that's probably what you meant in the first place but just making sure


Great, thanks! Yeah, that is what I meant. Probably should have just drawn the jacks in too to avoid confusion. Thanks for confirming though!


----------

